# Glitter additive for latex



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a customer who wants a glitter type additive mixed in her ceiling paint.
I am yet to find one other then some Valspar brand stuff at Lowes which I did try, and did not work too well.
I have never tried to glitter a ceiling before, so I dont know what she expects. A couple of guys have told me that you need to blow glitter onto the wet paint to achieve this look, if that is the case then she can forget it. Just wondering if any of you other brush monkeys have ever done something like this or can recommend a product. 
I threw the original glitter additive in for free, so anything more then a stir in type product aint gonna happen.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, the only stuff I know of is blown on, usually on textured ceilings. BM makes a "glitter" finish thats clear and can be applied over any paint. I've never used it personally, and couldn't imagine trying it on a ceiling. It could possibly work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this the first job from the magazine advertisement? :jester:

Seriously though the only stuff i know of is the stuff from Valspar and HD That kind of stuff is usually pushed from those DIY stores.

What was the problem with the valspar stuff you tried before? If I was to use it I would add extra glitter to the mix and would use throw away brush and cover.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What about a metallic type of paint?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I used to glitter ceilings back in the 70's and 80's. Usually over acoustic. You don't mix it in the paint, but rather broadcast it onto the wet paint or acoustic. Some people thought they were getting something special with that look. I thought it looked cheap.

I actually glittered the exterior of a stucco home we had sprayed with Tex-Coat. (Tears wellin up) Kinda reminds me of my disco days, and bell bottom D!ckies.

Platforms were a bitch on ladders.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I will just tell her it aint gonna happen. It isnt like I was getting extra to do it, she is just a high end customer and I figured an additive wouldnt be too bad of a thing, but anything more then that and I just cant justify doing it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The color in the paint would obscure or even hide the glitter. Why not mix it into a glaze than apply it?


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

thought about that but it seems like it would be hard to get a uniform finish, I am painting a ceiling above faux finish walls, so my cut lines have to be clean, I would be afraid that the cuts and roller laps would show. I didnt apply the faux so if I tag it I am screwed.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Benjamin Moore carries this stuff Modern.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Modern I ordered a glitter gun online for around 30ish bucks. Couple os years ago and then got the glitter from Home depot you will need another person to help you before ceiling paint dries and then it wont stick.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Truly from the 70's..I just looked at a guys house who had this still & wants us to remove it. Here's a link [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bon-Tool-13-288-B5-Glitter-Gun/dp/B0029PXCQI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262210914&sr=8-3 and her\'s a pic [URL="http://bigrehab.com/files/u1/popcorn-ceiling-glitter-gun.jpg"]







"]404 Looking for Something?[/ame]


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Truly from the 70's..I just looked at a guys house who had this still & wants us to remove it. Here's a link http://www.amazon.com/Bon-Tool-13-2...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262210914&sr=8-3 and her's a pic


Interesting. Looks like it could be messy. Could it be more usefull putting the flakes down on garage floors?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Interesting. Looks like it could be messy. Could it be more usefull putting the flakes down on garage floors?


That's a great idea!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

for a freebie I am not gonna buy anything that I will never use again. She will just have to live her life like the rest of the world with non-sparkling ceilings


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what about dumping glitter into a rotating fan, hold the fan and just pour it into the fan when it is on.. figure it would do the same. Just a thought. Mcgyver approach.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Dang, that is so 70's! lol. :brows: Does she want the mirror headboard too? Listening to Earth Wind and Fire right now. No really, i am!

I will also confirm, must be shot into wet paint. Adding it will just cover the sparkle- can't loose the sparkle!


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I've used the valspar stuff before and the homeowners was happy and it showed very well after it dried, not when wet. I had my sw store to shake 2 packs per gallon in the paint and there were no problems and I also am doing a job this morning with the same stuff.
Chris


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Modern,

Can't you upcharge for the glitter? If this person is so high end, certainly she should understand the additional work and materials to make her ceiling unique and remarkable (what did Seth Godin say about "remarkable" and "standing out from the competition") sell to that segment.

But I guess since you, "threw the original glitter additive in for free" you may be locked in to your proposal.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

A glitter ceiling?
Yah crank up the E,W,& F for sure!
I'm hearing the dulcet tones of KC and the Sunshine Band also

I know of no additive or faux for this
(aside from lil' cans of spray glitter)
I can only think the shooting it into wet paint might be the answer


----------

